

Show HN: My book for freelancers who struggle with pricing - bdunn
http://doubleyourfreelancingrate.com

======
bdunn
So far:

* 234 sales

* $8,497 in revenue

Next week, a podcast episode about consulting/pricing that I recorded with
patio11 will be out - stay tuned!

EDIT: If you want to buy, I'm running a 1 day sale
(<https://twitter.com/brennandunn/statuses/246644865092440066>). Coupon code
is TGIF, expires tonight at midnight EST.

